# Stop what you're doing and chibify yourself!



## Uranium

Of course this would be the first thing I'd do after gaining access here... of course.








my high-strung monochrome self these days.


----------



## elegant.poupee

Thanks for starting this thread! That website was so much fun to play on.  I spent way too much time on it.


----------



## Noir

This was the closest I got:

* *


----------



## PandaBoo

Oooh! This is as close as I can get it:


----------



## voron




----------



## leictreon

This is so cute!


----------



## leftover crack

Uhh, this isn't realistic if you can't tell.


----------



## Miniblini

Also was bored, so I did one of my friend too:


----------



## Katie Koopa




----------



## Fumetsu




----------



## lookslikeiwin




----------



## Tucken




----------



## Cotillion

no pitchfork, disappointing


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

"Normal" me 










Chibi










Edit: my eyes look pretty as fuck yo


----------



## Morfy

accurate


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Here's as close as I could get to the derptarded outfit I was wearing yesterday minus my bracelets. It wouldn't be fair to go with what I have on today because I'm literally cosplaying as Tetsuo right now.


----------



## easter




----------



## bibliobibuli




----------



## SimplyRivers

This, is surprisingly accurate. 








Of course, I had to do what I want to be: 









I will destroy the world!


----------



## Sava Saevus

Currently sums up my collegiate life.
View attachment 505258


Could not resist making a future representation.
View attachment 505266


----------



## Lelu

I was not expecting the resemblance to be this strong.


----------



## piano

i need a hunnid black coffins for a hunnid bad men


----------



## karmachameleon

I spent way too much time on this.


----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Antipode

Behold! My Chibi!


----------



## Morfy

carpe omnia said:


> i need a hunnid black coffins for a hunnid bad men


kinky :kitten:


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark

This is the best I could came up with.


----------



## UraniaIsis

...eh, close enough.


----------



## Crimson Ash

As close to reality as I could get sans the kunai in the hand. 

The sword would be real if I didn't give it away a year ago *sobs about lost weapon*


----------



## Ominously

I feel like a weeaboo lol.


----------



## Retsu




----------



## Watchtower




----------



## Future2Future

Ａｅｓｔｈｅｔｉｃ ｂａｃｋｇｒｏｕｎｄ ２００２

I put a phone in my hand just so that I can say "I took the hinges and put them in the fuccboi's hands".
I'm no fuccboi but whatever... DJ KHALED priorities


----------



## ReverieInSight

Wow, this became very realistic

God, this is addictive...








Okay, enough now


----------



## soya




----------



## Swordsman of Mana

SilverFlames said:


> Yep the title says it all. You can make the chibified version of yourself here: Chibi Maker and here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> And a friend of mine made a version of me wearing what I was wearing today, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Now then... let's get this party started! Can't wait to see your chibi selves :kitteh:


you're a 16 year old ENFP Sp 2, you don't need to be any more chibified :laughing:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## Vast Silence




----------



## orihara

ok i didn't trust this intially but it does look a lot like me a month ago when my hair was still blue and not green on a day i didn't feel like dressing like a decent human being


----------



## Lustghost




----------



## SilverFlames

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you're a 16 year old ENFP Sp 2, you don't need to be any more chibified :laughing:


Any more chibi than I am now and I might explode into adorableness


----------



## Sava Saevus

This turned kinky real fast...

EDIT: Do you go to house parties dressed like that? :wink:


----------



## Vis Vitalis




----------



## Renton

naked, judging you all...


----------



## BlackInk

aaand here I am


----------



## lolalalah

I've always wanted a tail


----------



## Monroe

But hey this is better:


----------



## Du Toit

Badass


----------



## Pepeljara

Well, this was the 435th reason why I didn't study today, but I liked it the most


----------



## Doccium

Me wearing my favourite outfit.


----------



## Penny




----------



## eLiZium

xD


----------



## Faery

It might not be obvious, but this is me flirting.


----------



## Nefarious

View attachment 566954


Disappointed they didn't have this hairstyle to the shoulders.


----------



## Endologic




----------



## Endologic

Also, +10 points if you can tell me who this is:


----------



## Faery

Emologic said:


> Also, +10 points if you can tell me who this is:
> 
> View attachment 566970


Sans from Undertale. Cute.


----------



## Endologic

Faery said:


> Sans from Undertale. Cute.


Also, how did you make it big?


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Here is me ^.^


----------



## Faery

Emologic said:


> Also, how did you make it big?


Insert Image > From URL > Paste URL and uncheck Retrieve remote file and reference locally.


----------



## Dissonance

plain old me


----------



## Faery

Dissonance said:


> plain old me
> 
> View attachment 567138


Our outfits match. roud:


----------



## Dissonance

Faery said:


> Our outfits match. roud:


Hey yeah )

(I was wondering sword or mace too, but I figured the face was enough)


----------



## misslovegood




----------



## Tsubaki

...I tried XD

Me:








My chibi:


----------



## Ride

This is me lol


----------



## Endologic

Faery said:


> Insert Image > From URL > Paste URL and uncheck Retrieve remote file and reference locally.


Well, I downloaded it and uploaded it from my PC. Now what?


----------



## eenefpe

this is me haha :ninja:


----------



## Faery

Emologic said:


> Well, I downloaded it and uploaded it from my PC. Now what?


I don't think there's a way to use the upload feature on this forum without it turning ant sized, and if there is, I don't know it. I upload to imgur.com (takes two seconds) and use the link provided.


----------



## ShatteredHeart

How was in high school









How I Wish to be


----------



## Lone Adventurer

Real me travelling aimlessly somewhere through Europe or interrailing with friends:








And me at a festival in Kyoto:








Fantasy me minus conical hat (so sad...)


----------



## Lone Adventurer

> For some reason, I can save the image just fine, but when I go to my downloads folder, it's not there, and once I click on the shortcut, it refers me to the window where I have to search for the file location. And thus the process repeats.
> 
> Anyone have any clue on how to fix the issue?


It's OK guys, found the solution - check my post above for eyewatering high definition.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Uhm...no.


----------



## Lacy

Ironically, I'm cute in real life but not as a chibi roud:


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Lacy Tears said:


> View attachment 568962
> 
> 
> Ironically, I'm cute in real life but not as a chibi roud:


I think your chibi is very cute, if it falls short, you must be incredibly Kawaii:wink:


----------



## soop

Realistic:








"real me":


----------



## Mindtraveler




----------



## Miss Bingley




----------



## leictreon




----------



## ninjahitsawall

lol the cellphone in accessories, it's basically obsolete. I feel old. :laughing:


----------



## Eset




----------



## SysterMatic




----------



## jjcu




----------



## meaningless

This is my idealized version of myself, unfortunately, I don't actually look that adorable


----------



## bibliobibuli




----------



## Sarcdan




----------



## Stellafera

Unfortunately, I don't have all the pieces to recreate chibi-me's outfit, but I could probably make something close. I basically treated this like a me-themed dress up game. :wink:


----------



## Endologic

Lelu said:


> View attachment 505282
> 
> 
> I was not expecting the resemblance to be this strong.











I think the resemblance is stronger with this one ;D


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


>


----------



## Endologic

narcissistic said:


>



View attachment 581418


----------



## Liriope




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## SmartasJoe

Looks like me


----------



## megmento




----------



## valaxy.galaxy

great way to procrastinate homework lol


----------



## Siri




----------



## Eset




----------



## Overdrive

This actually turned out pretty well!


----------



## sometimes

View attachment 591802


not sure about mine. but i tried.


----------



## Siri




----------



## angelfish




----------



## Maye




----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## OP

This is actually what I'm wearing right now. I don't have bangs, other than that I pretty much look like this.


----------



## MonieJ




----------



## gyogul




----------



## Kingego

Me in chemistry lab.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

I'm re-uploading a new one since I didn't even realize people might think I have blue hair and blue eyes when I don't. This one looks a lot like me including the clothes which is my typical street clothes. Much more accurate except my hair isn't completely white and I don't really carry random fireballs in my hand, lol:


----------



## Niharah

I did my best XD
Yes I have blue hair


----------



## Kingego

Scoobyscoob said:


> I'm re-uploading a new one since I didn't even realize people might think I have blue hair and blue eyes when I don't. This one looks a lot like me including the clothes which is my typical street clothes. Much more accurate except my hair isn't completely white and I don't really carry random fireballs in my hand, lol:
> 
> View attachment 602242


So you have white hair? I also wanted to dye my hair to white but 1-) It will be really hard to turn my black hairs to white 2-) That is not a very good idea if you are living in Turkey :S



Niharah said:


> View attachment 602250
> 
> 
> I did my best XD
> Yes I have blue hair


So your hair is naturally blue am i right?


----------



## Niharah

Kingego said:


> So your hair is naturally blue am i right?


LOL I wish xD

Maybe in one alternative universe...


----------



## Kingego

Niharah said:


> LOL I wish xD
> 
> Maybe in one alternative universe...


Umm, use natural hair dye when dying your hair. Now your hair is naturally blue, problem solved (This is an actual lecture from LyFeH4cks 101) lol.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Kingego said:


> So you have white hair? I also wanted to dye my hair to white but 1-) It will be really hard to turn my black hairs to white 2-) That is not a very good idea if you are living in Turkey :S


It's mostly black with maybe 30-40% of my hair being white. In about 10 years my hair will be mostly white. I'm hoping I still look youthful then because I like how I like how I look with white hair. 

Is having non-black hair bad if you're living in Turkey?


----------



## Saturniid

Based on realtime.


----------



## Candy Apple




----------



## Kingego

Scoobyscoob said:


> It's mostly black with maybe 30-40% of my hair being white. In about 10 years my hair will be mostly white. I'm hoping I still look youthful then because I like how I like how I look with white hair.
> 
> Is having non-black hair bad if you're living in Turkey?


If you ask someone what will happen if i dye my hair to white as a man in turkey, they will say you will be probably get beaten up by some kind of very religious ppl but never tried it sooo...


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Kingego said:


> If you ask someone what will happen if i dye my hair to white as a man in turkey, they will say you will be probably get beaten up by some kind of very religious ppl but never tried it sooo...


That's kind of oddly specific. Well my hair is turning white naturally so I doubt I'd get any trouble. Someone who has unnaturally white hair might get some harassment by more conservative people though.


----------



## Kingego

Scoobyscoob said:


> That's kind of oddly specific. Well my hair is turning white naturally so I doubt I'd get any trouble. Someone who has unnaturally white hair might get some harassment by more conservative people though.


You wont be getting any trouble with natural hair.


----------



## Chrispey

If only I were this cute in real life :laughing:
Or maybe it would be kinda creepy with a animated man walking around..


----------



## Habit_Rabbit




----------

